# SILLY PIC- my new purchase for my phone case



## Team Gomberg (Feb 5, 2013)

Please don't complain, you were warned in the title 

My whole family loves crocs. My husband wears them, I wear them, my boys wear them  Traditional style, mammoth style, sandals..etc

Yes, they are ugly (especially the traditional ones) BUT until you have enjoyed their comfort you'll never understand why we dont care!! 

Because of our love for crocs my husband bought me a mini croc phone carrying case. Pink, my favorite color and he even added a little tortoise  

I love it


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 5, 2013)

You might still be able to edit your post, if it's not too late. I think your croc case is cute. I have a pair of hot pink crocs myself, LOL.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks grandma


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2013)

I think there is treatment for that kind of croc obsession   actually, I had several pairs too. They are comfy. I like the case, the tort makes even better.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 6, 2013)

They are the most ugliest things on the face of the earth..........but GOD DAMN are they comfortable lol\


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 6, 2013)

All i can say is there horrific as i refuse to try them


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 6, 2013)

I dont wear them but your case is really cute! I love pink!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 6, 2013)

tyler0912 said:


> All i can say is there horrific as i refuse to try them



i have converted 3 friends who said this exact thing....

those 3 now share in the ugly comfort  with multiple pairs each LOL


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't wear crocs but I must say, your case is cute!!


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 6, 2013)

That is one cute case


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2013)

That case is adorable. I especially love that little turtle, but I don't wear them either


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks everyone

i knew even the non croc fans would be fans of the turtle


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2013)

lol, cute. Crocs are so ugly, but you're right they're comfy! I work 16 hour shifts in a hospital, I wear them to work and my feet don't bother me at all, even at the end of the day. At first, I used the ones with the holes in them because they kept my feet nice and cool, until I had a patient throw up on my feet, that was unpleasant to say the least lol. Now I wear the solid ones, lol, so I can't put the little decorations on them.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 8, 2013)

Laurie said:


> until I had a patient throw up on my feet, that was unpleasant to say the least lol.



oh no! 

glad the solid ones work for you. your feet thank you!


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2013)

Iv'e never tried them... might have to now!


----------

